# Dealings with Brushy Mountain.



## CLB (Jun 8, 2007)

I am went to 8 frame and glad I did, I can handle these much better.

I got my equipment from Brushy Mt. and find their equipment to be of good

quality.

You might look at Rossmans 8 frame equipment, they are made of cypress.

I have some 10 frame equipment from them and they will last a LONG TIME.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

We love the cypress woodenware from Rossman. Its well made and if you run a drill bit into the prepunched nail holes and use rust resistant screws instead of nails and titebond III glue then seal with marine spar varnish it will look great and last a REALLY LONG time.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

My dealings with Brushy Mountain have been good, but it's been about 4 years or so since I've bought anything from them. Their prices and customer service were good, and shipping was prompt.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Da Yooper said:


> I'm thinking about going with 8 frame equipment. I've read through the Mann Lake thread and


Mann Lake thread? I didn't think they made 8 frame equipment. As I've said in previous 8 frame threads there are two limitations...in my opinion...to 8 frame equipment. In my experience they swarm more readily. Secondly, although any necessary accessory is available there are some things that aren't. You may never miss them but it'd pay to look over the available accessories and be sure you'll be able to get anything you're likely to want.


Da Yooper said:


> would like to hear of your experiences with Brusy Mountain.


Brushy Mtn or Rossman are both reputable and make quality stuff.


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

beemandan said:


> Mann Lake thread? I didn't think they made 8 frame equipment.


http://www.mannlakeltd.com/ProductDetail.asp?idproduct=1615&idCategory=



> As I've said in previous 8 frame threads there are two limitations...in my opinion...to 8 frame equipment. In my experience they swarm more readily.


This is a good point and certainly worth considering for a beginner like myself.

I did some quick calculating and shipping would be over $175 from Brushy Mountain. I don't think I'll be able to justify that when I can drive three hours to Dadant. Looks like it will be 10 frame equipment.

Thanks for the help,
Fred


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some of the best woodware we bought last year, came from brushy.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I bought 100 Economy frames early this year...Out of all those parts , there were only about 6 that had noticeable flaws. All were usable. ...The lady on the phone could not have been nicer , also . I really appreciate nice folks on the phone.
LtlWilli


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ordered wooden ware from Brushy and Kelly on Saturday (2/14). Brushy's was delivered on Tuesday (2/17-Monday was a Holiday), Kelly's came on Wednesday (2/18). I live in Indiana, much closer to Kelly's. I've never been unhappy with the quality of the equipment I've gotten from either.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I wouldn't give up on the 8 frame equipment so fast. When you will be moving, adding, storing, uncapping, lifting 10 frame deeps I will almost guarantee at some point you will ask yourself, why did I choose these!!?? Having gone from 10's to 8's I don't think there's any more reason for the bee's to swarm in the 8's vs. 10's, you just have to stay on top of space issue's just like 10 frame. Good luck, Now I will add that I make most of my 8 frame lids, inner covers, and SBB's which cut's down on shipping costs for boxes etc..


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

Brandy said:


> When you will be moving, adding, storing, uncapping, lifting 10 frame deeps I will almost guarantee at some point you will ask yourself, why did I choose these!!??


We are going to use mediums for hives so at least this should help a bit. I would like to use 8's but can't justify $175 for shipping. And I'll probably make my own in the future but to start out on the right track with purchased stuff and get into the building process later.

Thanks for you input.
Fred


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know where you live but you can get free shipping during the month of December from Brushy Mountain in certain parts of the country.
I saved $300.00 in shipping this past year.
I don't know how much you can get away with right now and how much you can wait on until December.

I don't know if you are in a bee school near you but some of them have a deal with Brushy Mountain that the students get free shipping on their first order.
I have 2 schools near me and they both sign up the students for free shipping.
I ordered $500.00 worth of (heavy) equipment through the bee school promo and got free shipping.

Just a thought.


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

Natalie said:


> I don't know how much you can get away with right now and how much you can wait on until December.
> 
> I don't know if you are in a bee school near you but some of them have a deal with Brushy Mountain that the students get free shipping on their first order.
> 
> Just a thought.


We are starting with three hives this year so December won't work...except for our needs next year. Thanks for the tip. Great Christmas presents with free shipping. 

As for schools we are pretty spread out here... I haven't had too much luck. The drives to the classes are further than the drive to Dadant in Waterford, WI.

Thanks for the ideas.
Fred


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

I have had positive dealings with Brushy. But personally I'd recomend Rossman's Cypress woodenware. 

-Nathanael


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'm thinking about going with 8 frame equipment. I've read through the Mann Lake thread and would like to hear of your experiences with Brusy Mountain.

I have a lot of equipment from Brushy Mt. and they have always treated me well. But most of my eight frame equipment is from Miller Bee Supply.


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Da Yooper said:


> I'm thinking about going with 8 frame equipment. I've read through the Mann Lake thread and would like to hear of your experiences with Brusy Mountain.
> 
> Or would you recommend 8 frame equipment from somewhere else?
> 
> ...


Are there any Amish communities near you?
If so, maybe they would be able to build some hive boxes for you.
I heard that there is an Amish community in northern NY that builds hive boxes and accessories and will be looking into that route this year too, as well as purchasing some more supers from BetterBee again this year.

I tried to visit Brushy Mountain over the holidays as I was in their area, but they closed down for the week over the holidays, so I saw the outside of the building but that was it. I'm still hoping I'll be able to coordinate a visit on my next trip down that way.


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm gona go with some mediums this year for brood. I've always had used equipment and when buying people out have always had a lot of deeps. This past year bought a guy out and got a pile of mediums and shalows. 

Camp


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Always good experiences with Brushy Mt.*

Great folks to deal with in my experience...highly recommended! -Danno


----------



## Da Yooper (Apr 13, 2004)

We bought our equipment form Dadant in Watertown, WI two weeks ago. We have it all assmebled and are painting it. It was only a 3 hour drive and we were able to look at everything and try on jackets, veils and hats. I'm really glad we didn't order the clothing without trying it out.

I liked Brushy Mountains equipment (at least what I saw in the brochure) but couldn't justify the cost of freight. And trying on the clothing meant a lot.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a Dadant branch 30 minutes from me. I enjoy taking a drive down and saving on the shipping. And I like supporting local community establishments. Usually a few of us make the trip and alternate ea. time. With that said, they don't carry everything and I order from Mann Lake, Kelly's, Humble Abodes, Betterbee, and have even purchased cypress woodenware from Rossmans.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Check with Orr Bee Supply out of Old Fort, NC. I just purchased an 8 frame hive with 3 extra supers. Cheaper to ship if they are not already put together.


----------



## Southern Bee (Feb 23, 2008)

I have ordered 8 frame equipment from Brushy Mountain as well as Miller Bee Supply, both are out of North Carolina. I found both companies to have good quality and competitive prices. Also important is that their equipment is compatable, I have not had a problem mixing components from either company. I was impressed by both companies and have placed repeat orders with both companies.
Everybody raves about Rossmans but my experience with them was not so good. I bought some unassembled nucs from them, they arrived and 2 of the side panels were totally cracked. Hey it happens. I called them and they said they would send replacements, no problem, no hassel. I was happy. The cypress replacement boards arrived, THEY CHARGED ME $11.00 IN SHIPPING FOR 2 PIECES OF WOOD!!! They never said anything to me about extra shipping costs & I certainly never authorized them to bill my credit card, so they saved my credit card# and billed it with out even telling me! There was 1 item that was back ordered on my original order, it was a little booklet of like 10 pages that cost $3.20 and had a weight of maybe 2 oz. It was enclosed with the 2 replacement boards. Had it been mailed by itself it would have cost no more than $1.00 at the most to mail. When I called to complain about the unauthorized charge to my credit card I was told the $11.00 was the shipping charge for the pamplet not the replacement boards. Now that was just down right dirty! It is not the $11.00 it is the principle of the matter! Lousy customer service! Well I am only one person, but this one person will NEVER ORDER FROM ROSSMANS AGAIN thanks to their twisted,trickey, dishonest, greedy reasoning. I gave them every chance to make good on the order and they BLEW IT!


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

That's just plain wrong. Besides, the pamplet could have been sent media mail and probably less than $1.


----------

